
Finding Your Market and Brand - punknight
https://www.clearcutip.com/2019/06/26/finding-your-market-and-brand/
======
galaxyLogic
"Both of these companies start with an altruistic message, but there is an
additional layer of branding that is “be part of the sexy brand social club.”"

